# how to prevent windows 10 mobile automatic update ?



## saq333 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi,
Is there a way i can prevent automatic OS updates on win 10 mobile?

Thx


----------



## saq333 (Sep 12, 2017)

FYI, I asked because when I reset my HP Elite x3 and install my previous phone (lumia 1520) I have a release of w10m prior to the Creators Update.  It is so much better; CU took away some features I liked, such as App Corner and Facebook connect.  I was getting them on my HP until the CU takes them away.


----------



## marianodelfino (Sep 12, 2017)

Didn't try this method but, search for the update service usually called wuauserv and disable it. You can search the service in the registry HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services. Good luck!


----------



## saq333 (Sep 12, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Didn't try this method but, search for the update service usually called wuauserv and disable it. You can search the service in the registry HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services. Good luck!

Click to collapse




hey thanks for the response - this is for mobile, not PC.... Is there a way to get into the phone's registry?


----------



## marianodelfino (Sep 12, 2017)

saq333 said:


> hey thanks for the response - this is for mobile, not PC.... Is there a way to get into the phone's registry?

Click to collapse



The tool to edit the registry used is Interop Tools.

See attachment


----------



## Angyone1 (Jan 7, 2019)

xxJMarian said:


> The tool to edit the registry used is Interop Tools.
> 
> See attachment

Click to collapse



thanks for the info... can you explain better what value I have to change in wuauserv ?

thx again!


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 7, 2019)

Angyone1 said:


> thanks for the info... can you explain better what value I have to change in wuauserv ?
> 
> thx again!

Click to collapse



HKLM -> SYSTEM -> CurrentControlSet -> Services -> wuauserv 

You'll see a value called Start, change it's value to 4.

*Read the path carefully, is CurrentControlSet not CurrentControlSet001*


----------



## Angyone1 (Jan 8, 2019)

xxJMarian said:


> HKLM -> SYSTEM -> CurrentControlSet -> Services -> wuauserv
> 
> You'll see a value called Start, change it's value to 4.
> 
> *Read the path carefully, is CurrentControlSet not CurrentControlSet001*

Click to collapse



thanks, I will try... :good:


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Jan 8, 2019)

change HWIDs to unsupported device so you get no new updates


----------



## hooooossamq (Jan 13, 2019)

saq333 said:


> Hi,
> Is there a way i can prevent automatic OS updates on win 10 mobile?
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



try this trick https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/development/win10-win8-1-performance-apps-t3888047


----------

